# Air port hangars



## ironman (Sep 10, 2010)

Does anyone know where I could find construction drawings for a T hangar that would meet most local building codes. This particular building will be in Wasilla Alaska. The only unique aspect would be a snow load for the roof, I believe its 55 lb/sf for a 50 year snow storm, 55 lb in one sf the hangar would be buried lol.

Anyways any information on where I could get detailed drawings to build something from would be great. Also do most building codes require you to pave the ground below the hangar (if I left it dirt it would save me 7800$, my dad already has the hangar door and most of the metal so I would just have to buy the insulation, heater and maybe a solar panal or something, it will be a lease at a municipal air port which is why I have to have things build to code and I dont want it falling apart around my 70k plane lol (once I buy it).


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 10, 2010)

Not unless some fatty cash is involved.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ironman,

You should take a look at your seismic loads. Snow ain't the only thing that AK has.


----------



## Paul S (Sep 10, 2010)

This should get interesting.


----------



## Santiagj (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh so this is in Wasilla. Can you see Russia from your front steps?

..... couldn't ... help.... it....


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 10, 2010)

ironman said:


> Does anyone know where I could find construction drawings for a T hangar that would meet most local building codes. This particular building will be in Wasilla Alaska. The only unique aspect would be a snow load for the roof, I believe its 55 lb/sf for a 50 year snow storm, 55 lb in one sf the hangar would be buried lol.
> Anyways any information on where I could get detailed drawings to build something from would be great. Also do most building codes require you to pave the ground below the hangar (if I left it dirt it would save me 7800$, my dad already has the hangar door and most of the metal so I would just have to buy the insulation, heater and maybe a solar panal or something, it will be a lease at a municipal air port which is why I have to have things build to code and I dont want it falling apart around my 70k plane lol (once I buy it).


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm glad rrpearso was finally able to make enough money to buy a plane. Don't begrudge him.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 13, 2010)

> I dont want it falling apart around my 70k plane lol (once I buy it).


I guess you missed that part.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 13, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> > I dont want it falling apart around my 70k plane lol (once I buy it).
> 
> 
> I guess you missed that part.



No, I got it. I guess I just assumed that the purchase was coming soon. Why else would one build a hangar and lease a spot at an airport?

:dunno:


----------



## Sschell (Sep 13, 2010)

^I've got a few suggestions...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't listen to sschell. That never ends in anything but a fat dossier with the NSA.

Or so I've been told.


----------



## Sschell (Sep 13, 2010)

I told you cap, that was just a one time thing!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, sschell. "What could go wrong?" Remember that?


----------



## Sschell (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah... and in retrospect, we should have known that letting the Blue Angles in on the action was a bad idea... but man, what a night!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 13, 2010)

I gotta admit, there's nothing quite like a good game of "Will it eat the turbofan or will the turbofan eat it?"


----------



## Sschell (Sep 13, 2010)

or as it will forever be known: "The Begining Of The End"

...so which was a better show going through the turbine, the drum of marshmallow crème, or VTE's entire shoe collection?


----------

